# Coconut oil in aquarium



## Darkangel (Dec 27, 2016)

I recently decided to make a coconut cave and boiled,soaked the coconut now i put moss on top tied with blact thread and immersed it int the tank but i could see a tiny film on top an bid as 2 or 3 fingers geld together. Is the oil from coconut harmfull?


----------



## Darkangel (Dec 27, 2016)

Noone? I searched the web butthere are no such topics.


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

How are the fish looking/acting? Are they using the cave? Has the slick gotten bigger or smaller? 

I would guess it is not harmful. It's natural and edible by humans. But if the surface is completely covered wth oil, I could imagine it would reduce gas transfer between the water and air...


----------



## Darkangel (Dec 27, 2016)

I took it out as soon as i saw the film. So cant update on fish. Also is there any othe way to make a hole without a drill?


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

Do you desire a natural looking hole instead of a perfectly round one. or do you not have a drill? 

If the former, you could drill a smaller hole than you want and nip away at the edges wth some wire cutters or pliers. I like that natural-look idea. I would have just drilled a hole with a spade bit. 

If the later, I think you could drill a hole with a knife or the auger on your swiss army knife, then nip away at the edges. 

One other thought; You may want to put a small hole on the other side of the 'nut to allow water to flow through. I have no experience, but I have seen folks online worried about anaerobic conditions in a single-opening cave.


----------



## Muntaseer (Dec 19, 2015)

I dont think it will be that harmful but to be stay on the safe side, you should do a water change!


----------

